# Epson WF 2530 - Says "paper out" every time i try to print.



## asuss06 (Aug 31, 2007)

Every time i try to print something with my Epson WF 2530, its says "paper out or loaded incorrectly" even when there is plenty of paper. there is no jam and when i try to print, the paper just shoots out blank. its been working fine for a long time and just suddenly started this between printings yesterday.
Is there any sort of reset? 

im using Windows 8.1 and running the printer wirelessly.
any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Silverdagger (Oct 20, 2015)

I've a couple ideas. 
0) Are you using the correct paper for the printer?
0) Unplug the printer, wait 20-30 seconds and reconnect it.
1) Take out the print cartridges and put them back in on at a time. Turn off the power. Move the carriage to the far left. Turn the printer on.
2) Open and close all access panels.
3) Check for any fragments on paper on the rollers.

4) Try cleaning the paper sensor and rollers 

The sensor can be located by opening the front cover where the ink cartridges are. While looking inside just to the right of center manually feed a piece of paper like the printer does automatically. You should see a thin black lever move up and down as you push the paper in and pull it out repeatedly. 

This is the paper jam sensor. ANY foreign object in the way of this sensor will cause a three orange light flash indicating a paper jam. Very hard to find without a flashlight. Another good idea would be to blow out the printer using a can of compressed air. 

Clean the two Rollers Lightly dampen your lint-free cloth with water or alcohol. Squeeze it out to ensure that it's not too wet. Hold the cloth in one hand and press it lightly against the first roller. With your other hand, gently rotate the roller until you have cleaned it all the way around. Be extremely careful. Do not use too much pressure. You might have to run it through a few times to remove all of the residue


----------

